# Cooking on America's birthday



## swampsauce (Jul 4, 2012)

I love hamburgers, hotdogs, BBQ, etc. but my favorite food is probably pizza. So to celebrate today, pizza on the weber. Gonna do several run of the mill pizzas. Buffalo shicken is gonna be the specialty pizza of the day. Ranch dressing for the sauce, grilled chicken dipped in buffalo sauce, topped with feta and mozzarella. Pictures later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Got tired of waiting on free app, so I bought it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 4, 2012)

Tim, I'm really looking forward to the Buffalo chicken pie!!  Sounds excellent!


----------



## whmaine (Jul 4, 2012)

I had ranch burgers for lunch, so +1 to the ranch dressing... it's totally a staple in American eating!


----------



## swampsauce (Jul 4, 2012)

All turned out great. I didn't get to try the buffalo pizza. Cooked one as an appetizer. Wife and her parents devoured it. My meat and veggie pie was best ever. Have a video. Not sure how to post from phone though. 

[attachment=2:1pmq0jhi]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1341448680.896793.jpg[/attachment:1pmq0jhi]

[attachment=1:1pmq0jhi]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1341448714.428516.jpg[/attachment:1pmq0jhi]

My pie here
[attachment=0:1pmq0jhi]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1341448741.208321.jpg[/attachment:1pmq0jhi]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Got tired of waiting on free app, so I bought it.


----------



## swampsauce (Jul 4, 2012)

If this works, here is link to a little video. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts5Ol8Lj ... ata_player


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Got tired of waiting on free app, so I bought it.


----------



## dledmo (Jul 5, 2012)

Cool video and a fantastic cook.  Looking at the flames in the back made me wonder what you were using for fuel.


----------



## Max1 (Jul 5, 2012)

I so want the pizza cooker for my Weber. Just lacking the $250 for it :P

Guess I could try to make one..... That would be a pretty good mod right.....


----------



## swampsauce (Jul 5, 2012)

The fuel is a base of blue bag kingsford with hickory chunks on top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Got tired of waiting on free app, so I bought it.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 5, 2012)

How does your stone hold up to that kind of heat ?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 5, 2012)

Also, where can I lay hold of one of those Contraptions ?


----------



## swampsauce (Jul 5, 2012)

Stone looks fine. Haven't notice any problems. 
http://www.kettlepizza.com/KettlePizza- ... pdu-22.htm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Got tired of waiting on free app, so I bought it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm pretty sure those stones can take a thousand degrees or two.


----------



## whmaine (Jul 5, 2012)

We've got a thinner stone, but it takes some serious heat.  Wife got it from the Pampered Chef...


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jul 6, 2012)

Great lookin Pie, Man i want one of the kettle pizza's


----------



## Max1 (Jul 6, 2012)

I was looking at a set from Bed Bath, and Beyond. It includes a 15" Pizza Stone, a Pizza Peal, and a Pizza Cutter for $35 Pizza Stone Set. 

I am planning on make one of these this weekend or so, I will have a complete listing of everything I used to make it. I think I can get everything including the stone for less than $100. 

When I was looking online for one, think it was the same thing that SwampSauce has, and it started at like $225 or somewhere around that, and the price just goes up from there. All I know is that I can not afford that so I want to see what I can come up with, using some ingenuity, and alittle time.... :P


----------



## Max1 (Jul 7, 2012)

If anyone is interested in making your own version of this let me know and I will get you a complete list of parts that I am going to use for my build. 

I have started it, and it should be done by next weekend just due to how freaking hot it is out right now. Was 105* out today. THAT IS IN MICHIGAN, we are not used to that up here, normally it is around 80* - 85* this time of year.

Like I stated before I will post a complete parts list and prices too. So far I have only spent like $10......


----------

